# CNC X Y table



## Faanofo1 (May 6, 2013)

I am thinking about buying a CNC XY table for my harbor frieght 3 and 1. Has anyone done this before? they run about $2300.00 with 620 in/oz motors. I think it would be easier than the kits, and if I sold my machine, I could always transfer the table. Any thought???


----------



## cjsamples (May 8, 2013)

I think I would look at spending that on something a little different. That is a lot of money for just a table. For that you could buy a G0704, and a kit to retro up to cnc. 

Not trying to knock the 3-1 but it is limited on the things you can do. Plus it is an older Harbor freight item, unless they are making them again.

Plan it out and buy some parts and learn more about cnc. Making the machine run can be one of the most rewarding things you can do. Most of those machines can be adapted to ball screws or just use the screws already installed.

Chris

Post some photos of the machine you have and I bet someone has already cnc'ed it.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 8, 2013)

I read a recent thread over at HSM, where another poster was thinking of doing the same thing. Though he wanted the X/Y table to mount to his knee mill, I thought it was one way of having CNC ability, that could be easy to add on, and remove at will.

On that topic, the quality of the X/Y tables were talked about. There is many out on the market, in many sizes. I would imagine a decent quality table would be a big difference here. You didn't mention if the table you were looking at had ball screws installed or not? I guess if these tables come equipped with the ball screws, and steppers installed, that would explain why the price is up there.

I thought it was a neat concept for a full size knee mill, but your thinking of adding this to a 3 in1 , so you may have other things to concider as well.


----------

